# Tylan



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Haylee was on Tylan for 10 days....and here are the results


[attachment=13652:attachment]
BEFORE


[attachment=13650:attachment]
AFTER


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow really great results!







Can you tell me exactly how much you used each day?


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

I used a pinch (I bought the smidgen/pinch/dash measuring spoons) mixed with some cottage cheese at bedtime. Haylee thought it was a treat!!

I'm amazed by the results! My husband even mentioned how well it worked!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, what a difference!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow that sure is a big difference


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

WOW great results









I've been using the Angels Glow for just over 2 weeks now & it is not as big a difference as you've got! I need to get some of the Tylan.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Wow, very nice!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She looks great, I mean she was always adorable, but that worked really great for her..


YAYAYAY for you and Tylan











Andrea~


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOW!!! LOVED THE RESULT


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

What is Tylan?
I am learning!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> What is Tylan?
> I am learning!!![/B]


 Tylan is an anti-biotic that is the active ingredient in both Angel's Eyes and Angels Glow.

As you can see, one may obtain great results with it's use for tear staining. 

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Courier">
where do you get the smidgen, dash, pinch measuring spoons?
</span>


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> <span style="font-family:Courier">
> where do you get the smidgen, dash, pinch measuring spoons?
> </span>[/B]



here you go!!

http://www.kitchenkapers.com/14846.html


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

> <span style="font-family:Courier">
> where do you get the smidgen, dash, pinch measuring spoons?
> </span>[/B]


I bought them at Bed, Bath & Beyond....I think Linens & Things carries them too


----------



## nellybug11 (Aug 19, 2006)

I tried all of the sites to purchase Tylan and all of them are out or on back order... any other sites that you guys know of? I would love to start the tylan and get those awsome results before the holidays thanks for the help guys


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

This is where I ordered it ....

TYLAN


----------



## nellybug11 (Aug 19, 2006)

yeah I tried there and it says its on backorder







.... Any other suggestions?


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=264357
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok this maybe a silly question, But isn't it NOT good to give them anti-biotic???, I was under the impression that we should use a product that doesn't contain anti-biotics??, can someone clear this up for me please, I'm now confused







.

CHEERS


BEK


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Wow!! That is some dramatic results there!!! I'll have to give it another try since using eyedrops 2x a day and Eye Envy aren't combating the stains like I'd hoped! 

I didn't even think of getting 'pinch' spoons. I kept asking my vet office "What the heck is a pinch? Are we talking a big pinch? Little pinch? What????" and they just kept saying 'you know, a pinch.' GAH! But the spoons... novel concept.


Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well giving an antibiotic long term isnt good but u can give tylan for up to three weeks and should take care of the prob. as far as the measuring spoons i would give the smallest amount (smidgen) thats what i used once a day for 3 weeks and it took care of it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I always used a pinch for 10 days. Hehe...a pinch or a smidgeon...what to do, what to do.


----------



## nellybug11 (Aug 19, 2006)

Since I cannot find Tylan Powder ANY where







is there any one who has extras and wouldnt mind sending me some if I pay you? If you have extra that you could put in a container for me with the directions written down and wouldn't mind sending it to me please PM me!







Thanks so much!!!

~Jenelle


----------

